
How computers can pray for the benefit of all living beings using GPU and React? - PixelsCommander
http://pixelscommander.com/interactive-revolution/can-computer-pray-for-the-benefit-of-all-living-beings-praying-with-javascript-and-webgl/
======
rozab
I believe the dalai lama has decreed that prayers on a spinning hard disk
platter do count... So you could get a much more efficient prayer wheel for
pretty cheap by spinning 8TB of prayers at 7200rpm ;)

I don't remember exactly where I read this and it was probably someone
reinterpreting the quote from the article, but such is religion.

e: your end product looks absolutely stunning btw

------
sheepdestroyer
Without trying to start a debate on religions' wastefulness as a whole (time,
money, efforts), meta-studies on prayers haven't find more than no discernible
effect.

If the goal is to use your GPU for all living beings' benefit, something like
folding@home has a better chance of mattering.

------
Gys
Beautifully done! Interesting article.

> only 600-800 tourists visit the region annually, which is less than those
> who reach the peak of Everest in a year!

Do not give anybody ideas...

------
gmoore
Sorry - you lost me at the title....

